# Beckhoff TwinCAT eigene Funktion erstellen



## merlin (21 Oktober 2007)

Hey Leute

Kann mir bitte kurz wer erklären wie ich im TwinCAT eine eigene Funktion erstellen kann die dann im Programm nur noch aufgerufen werden muss wie zB ein Timer?

Besten Dank
Tom


----------



## Fx64 (22 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Merlin,

ein Timer ist aber ein Funktionsblock, geht aber ganz einfach im Objektbaum "Objekt einfügen" und dann die gewünschten Parameter wählen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## merlin (22 Oktober 2007)

Sorry, ich komm aus der Siemens-Welt. 

Ich möcht einfach einen Block/Baustein erstellen der in sich eine Intelligenz hat und diese dann mehrmals aufrufen und von Aussen beschalten.

So wie wenn man einen TON aufruft.

Danke schön
Tom


----------



## Fx64 (22 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Merlin,

na willkommen in der Beckhoff Welt ;-). Dann einfach Funktionsblock wählen und die Sprache mit der Du programmieren willst...

Viele Grüße


----------



## merlin (22 Oktober 2007)

Alles klar, besten Dank!!!


----------



## merlin (22 Oktober 2007)

Hallo ich nochnmal. Doch nicht alles klar. 
Das mit dem Funktionsblock hab ich soweit geschnallt. Was ich noch nicht kapier ist die Deklaration von anderen FBs. 
Ich möchte in meinem FB zum Beispiel den SR-FB aus der Standardbibliothek haben. Das will bei mir noch nicht. Wie muss ich das deklarieren? Über die globalen Variablen möchte ich wenn geht nicht gehen.

Danke schön
Thomas


----------



## Fx64 (22 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Merlin,

warum deklarierst Du Deine FB-Instanz nicht im Interface vom Baustein, so wie Du es auch bei "Globals" machen würdest, wenn ich es richtig verstehe...

VAR_INPUT
....
END_VAR

VAR_OUTPUT
...
END_VAR

VAR 
    fbSR : SR;
END_VAR


Viele Grüße


----------

